# schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?



## Kegelfisch (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo Allerseits 
Ich habe vorhin einen Beitrag im Fernsehen über Zusammenhänge von millitärischem Sonar und Strandungen von Walen bzw. deren qualvolle Verendung gesehen.Im Bericht kristallisierte sich heraus , daß diese extrem starken Sonare(Echolote) einen solchen Schalllärm unter Wasser verursachen , daß je nach Frequenz bei unterschiedlichen Walarten Vibrationen im Unterkiefer (damit nehmen sie das Echo wahr) auftreten.Das führt zu panikartigem Auftauchen der Tiere,weil sie den Kopf aus der Schallzone raushaben wollen.Da sie aber normalerweise langsam auftauchen würden entsteht bei ihnen , wie beim Menschen die Taucherkrankheit.Da entstehen explosionsartig Luftblasen im Blut,welche die Blutgefäße verstopfen und schlußendlich zum Platzen bringen und die Tiere innerlich verbluten.Unter Anderem darum stranden gerade bei und nach Manövern so viele Wale und Delfine und sind selbst durch Rausschleppen in tieferes Wasser nicht mehr zu retten.
Nun meine Frage an die Expertengemeinde:
Kann mein normales kleines Echolot ebenfalls eine *nachweisbare* Störung im Unterwasserleben allgemein bewirken ?
#c Uwe


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Tauch mal unter deinem Boot wenn das Echolot an ist. Sei überzeugt, auch deines macht Krach!
Gruß
Dolfin


----------



## Kegelfisch (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hei Dolfin
Ich kenne diese Klickgeräusche.Wenn man die Hand kurz unter den Geber hält,sind diese auch über Wasser hörbar.Die Frage war aber,inwieweit die Unterwasserfauna davon *schädlich* beeinflusst werden kann.Bei 'ner Guidingtour mit "Ente" von "Anglertours" vor Kvaenvaer auf große Köhler,hat er beim Angeln das Echolot ausgemacht,um keine Scheuchwirkung zu erzielen.Wir haben dann nur noch nach GPS navigiert.Um aber bestimmte Kanten oder Unterwasserberge zu finden und zu halten,macht man das Lot in der Regel aber nicht aus.Ich habe auch mit dessen Betrieb gut gefangen.Aber wenn ich z.B. die Chance habe z.B.Wale beim Angeln zu beobachten,scheint es eher besser zu sein,abzuschalten.
|kopfkrat Uwe


----------



## zander-ralf (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Moin,

am 5. und 6. März nehme ich an einem GPS/Echolot Lehrgang teil. Da werde ich mal genau nachfragen.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## andy72 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

http://www.nrdc.org/wildlife/marine/sonar.asp



> Wale beim Angeln zu beobachten


 2 kommata hätten dem satz echt gut getan 

die wirkungen von sonar sind nur bei im wasser lebenden säugern ein riesen problem so wie ich das verstanden habe!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*



andy72 schrieb:


> 2 kommata hätten dem satz echt gut getan
> die wirkungen von sonar sind nur bei im wasser lebenden säugern ein riesen problem so wie ich das verstanden habe!!


--------------------------------------------------------
Die Wirkungen von Sonar sind nur bei im Wasser lebenden Säugern ein riesen Problem so wie ich das verstanden habe!!
--------------------------------------------------------

Wenn man andere schon auf die Rechtschreibung anspricht sollte man sich selber aber auch drum bemühen einigermaßen richtig zu schreiben. 

Beim angeln auf Schwarmfische in Norge oder auch hier schalte ich mein Echolot auch immer aus. Erst wenn ich neue Stellen anfahre wird es wieder an gemacht.


----------



## andy72 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*



> Wenn man andere schon auf die Rechtschreibung anspricht sollte man sich  selber aber auch drum bemühen einigermaßen richtig zu schreiben.



Gross und klein hab ich im Eifer des Gefechts nicht beachtet, Asche auf mein Haupt, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint ^^


----------



## volkerm (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hallo,

interessantes Thema!
Bei der normalen Angelei im Salzwasser habe ich mir da noch nie Gedanken gemacht.
Interessant wird das Ganze, z.B., in den Boddengewässern, wo auch viele Hechte zurückgesetzt werden.
Möglicherweise können die irgendwann die "Pings" mit Gefahr gleichsetzen.
Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hei zander-ralf
Beim Herrn Schlageter?Kannst ihn ja mal fragen und er gibt mal 'ne sachliche Antwort.Wir hatten da mal 'nen kleinen Disput.Aber Schwamm drüber,wenns der Sache dient.Aber das mit dem unter Wasser horchen,bei eingeschaltetem Echolot werde ich mal ausprobieren.Hatte mir bisher noch nicht so viele Gedanken darum gemacht,obwohl es eigentlich logisch ist.

Hallo Andy72
Hier meine Antwort : ,,,,,,,,,,,,, (hast 'n paar als Reserve) - kleine Zugabe : MDWAPKLE |rolleyes , falls Du mal große Buchstaben brauchst !

Aber nicht das Thema vergessen.Vielleicht kommt noch was Kobstruktives .

#6Uwe


----------



## volkerm (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hallo Uwe,

ich würde da mal im US- Raum googeln.
Die machen schon lange in catch&release, und sind ziemlich Technik- lastig.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## WEISHEITSGRANATE (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Also in Trol darf man das Echolot in eigentlich allen Gewässern nicht benutzen also wird da schon was drann sein.

Ach ja hat jemand von Euch eigentlich schon mal neben nem Echolot getaucht? wenn ja wie laut ist das.

Wale benutzen ja selber eine art sonar um Beute zu orten also naja irgendwie wie soll ich das ausdrücken ...

Naja die Schallwellen sin da Druckwellen und sie werden ja vom Seitenlinienorgan der Fische wargenommen also ist das sicherlich nicht so gut und ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das das ne  Scheuchwirkung hat

Gruss

Weisheitsgranate


----------



## andy72 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

habe mich mal büschn durchs netz gelesen und der wichtigste punkt meiner meinung nach ist, dass das sonar was im militärischen bereich eingesetzt wird mit einem schalldruck von bis zu 240 dezibel betrieben wird und nicht nur vertikal sondern auch horizontal arbeitet und hat reichweiten über hunderte von kilometern, der schalldruck den so ein sonar aussendet hat nur wirkung auf meeressäuger und nicht auf fische ! das gerät das beim angeln benutzt wird arbeitet anders und hat ganz andere werte!


----------



## Kegelfisch (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hallo Allerseits
In dem Bericht war auch davon die Rede,daß die militärischen Sonare extrem stark sind .Da kommen unsere kleinen bei weitem nicht ran.Kann auch sein daß diese(unsere) ungefährlichere Frequenzbereiche benutzen.Es gibt aber auch Side Finder für normale Bootsfahrer und bei 3D-Echoloten gehen auch seitliche Impulse raus.Bei den senkrecht abstrahlenden Geräten denke ich,ist der Bereich der betroffen ist,je nach Wassertiefe meist auch nicht sehr groß.Gerätselt hatte ich schon vorher,bisher konnte aber keiner was so richtig erklären.
|kopfkrat #c Uwe


----------



## lumpie (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hallo,habe mein Echolot mal in den Gartenteich gehalten,die Goldfische wurden fast verückt.Beim aal angeln schalte ich immer ab,das lohnt sich.


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: schädliche Wirkung von Sonar ?*

Hei Lumpi #h
Eigentlich wollte ich erst 'ne dämliche Antwort geben (von wegen füttern und so) , entschied mich dann aber das gleich mal an meinen Aquarien auszuprobieren.Ergebnis: egal ob Barsche,Welse,Guppis oder... - alles ist geflitzt ! Aber nur,wenn ich den Geber direkt auf den Fisch gerichtet habe.Was natürlich bedeutet,daß der Sendekegel so schmal ist,daß beim normalen Echolot nur ein kleiner Kreis direkt unter dem Geber getroffen wird.Ringsherum ga es keinerlei Scheucheffekt.
Uwe


----------

